# BP Claims Paid Recently



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has received their BP check since they where 
ordered to start paying again. I haven't seen any movement with my claim since April 2013. It would at least give us some hope if anyone has been paid recently. So please share your thoughts good or bad.

Thanks


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Still aint been paid


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Best Defense said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received their BP check since they where
> ordered to start paying again. I haven't seen any movement with my claim since April 2013. It would at least give us some hope if anyone has been paid recently. So please share your thoughts good or bad.
> 
> Thanks


Your post triggered me to check my claim again.

Apparently somethings start flowing again, this is the first notice I got since last year.

In Accountant Review: Awaiting Assignment to Accountant Reviewer After Reconsideration Notice Issued 08/21/2014


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

They called me yesterday. Asked a bunch of silly questions. Like why did I have a fee for $74.09 in Dec 2009. My answer. it was employee appreciation day. Beer & wings at Hooters. Thank god for Quickbooks & having an accountant.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

kelly1 said:


> They called me yesterday. Asked a bunch of silly questions. Like why did I have a fee for $74.09 in Dec 2009. My answer. it was employee appreciation day. Beer & wings at Hooters. Thank god for Quickbooks & having an accountant.


 Funny!


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Our lawyers said they are dribbling some little claims while they appeal the appeal before the last appeal or was it the one before that


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

This happened 4 years ago and someone is still looking for money? I must be missing something.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

CatCrusher said:


> This happened 4 years ago and someone is still looking for money? I must be missing something.


people and businesses that entered their final claim in 2011 still haven't been paid.

The claimants havn't drug this out BP has. They don't want to pay what they agreed to.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The environment and the whole salt water system on the Gulf coast is not healthy.....The alewives and herrings schools could be seen for miles....Spanish mackerel and bonito everywhere could be seen from Pensacola bay bridge going to Gulf Breeze.....the baitfish have been under developed and hatches have been greatly reduced from prespill days.....Mirrors the Valdez spill and the kill off of the herring schools which fed everything up there......the unseen damage that newcomers can't compare to how things were is very misleading......


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm still in court with em..


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

I guess I should have asked if anyone has seen any "Real" claims paid recently. The "Bogus Claims" are in fact bogus and seem to be holding 
up the real claims. The fact that some people think that after 4 years,
all current unpaid claims are bogus just confirms the ignorance of those who didn't suffer thru the agony of this criminal acted. (by BP) As a waterfront homeowner, I didn't realize what the impact of the spill meant to me, or
how to put into dollars the real impact it had on me (personally and financially) how would I? This was a once in a lifetime event. So to those of you that think that WE should just let it go.... I say. " You're ignorance and that's in the past, lets just move on, just shows how F-ING stupid you really are." That's just like saying 9-11 was in 2001, so why are we still talking about it! WRONG IS WRONG !!!!! So instead of turning a blind eye to this *criminal act* since it was soooooooo long ago, Show some compassion for those of us who really did (and still are) trying to move on , and get over this horrible event. 

P.S. I know some of you went to work for BP after the spill to help in the clean-up effort. and I thank you for your efforts. I hope you stay in good health. But please try to have compassion for those of us who are still waiting for closure.

Thanks for letting me rant.

Peace!


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

B D how much did you lose what body of water do you live on did any oil wash up on your property just a simple yes or no will be ok for me except for the location of course Peace!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i wish people would stay out of the judgment part of this we had 2 options settle for a set amount and get paid or continue to fight it with lawyers and not knowing what or when u would get paid for the small scale guy settlement was the best option while the guy bringing in 300,000 a year this was out of the question and lots of them are in the same situation they were in in 2012 yes maybe they have recovered but that doesnt mean they dont deserve to get paid for their losses good luck to any of u still waiting on payment


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I say if your entitled to DUE compensation then fight till the end or satisfaction. In the end no one's opinion means a thing anyway.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> people and businesses that entered their final claim in 2011 still haven't been paid.
> 
> The claimants havn't drug this out BP has. They don't want to pay what they agreed to.


This is becoming more and more apparent to me as to how Really big business works. I am into it with BMWNA over a motorcycle and they could give a rats A.. as to the major problems they've caused me. 

This seems to be the modus operandi of big business now. They see how long they can drag an issue out regardless of how clear right/wrong it is. It is going to be Their way if in anyway possible. Obviously there are exceptions and I've got a burr up my a.. right now with BMWNA. I want to be clear, this has Nothing to do with the local dealer, they have gone out of their way to help me. It is big mama..corporate that pulls the strings and are yanking mine now.

Having said that, I do believe there are tons of BS claims out there. Heck, I was in no way affected but from the scuttlebutt I heard, I could have gotten a 5k check just because I run a business along the coast. It may be utter bs, but even if it is true, I always let my conscience be my guide and my integrity is not for sale. Period.

Wave the prospects of a few dollars to be made though and people will come out of the woodwork.


----------



## dgardner (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, we received an email last Sunday night that said they would be reviewing claims again. We also received one that said they were not certain about the deadline yet.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

dgardner said:


> Yes, we received an email last Sunday night that said they would be reviewing claims again. We also received one that said they were not certain about the deadline yet.


 
More smoke and mirrors. This "deadline" is their last stab at a Supreme Court decision and that date looks like around July of 2015.

Explanation from my attorney:

*"Sept 2014 Frequently Asked Questions *

Go to the Main BCA Oil Spill Client Website 
Introduction: 
In spite of the flurry of activity in the proceedings this month, with the judge's ruling that BP is guilty of gross negligence and may have to pay 18 billion dollars in penalties, BP motions to remove the Class Settlement Administrator, the proposed $1.1 Billion dollar settlement with Halliburton announced Tuesday, and the MDL Court ruling on a wide array of issues today stemming from the months long trial from last year – claims are still not getting paid. BP reneged on their original “$20 Billion dollar” settlement with all claimants entered into with our White House four years ago, then they reneged on a partial “$10 Billion dollar” settlement agreement entered into with the MDL trial court over two years ago (the Class Settlement) which would have settled several hundred thousand claims, and then they reneged on a private party settlement program run in house by BP, refusing to fund any of the tens of thousands of claims filed there. Now the MDL court has weighed in again on the first round of trial opinions, hitting BP with punitive damages for their reckless and willful misconduct. But does that advance the ball with any of the claimants, who have languished for years with one false promise after another? Sadly, the answer is no. 
Topic 1: Judge rules the BP is guilty of gross negligence and may have to pay 18 billion dollars in penalties

*Question: What does this mean for me and how much of the 18 billion dollars goes to us, the victims?*
*Answer:* Tragically, not a penny of the up to $18 Billion from BP's Oil Spill Fine will go to the victims. With the 'gross negligence' penalties laid on BP by Judge Barbier last week all going to the government, this almost certainly takes away from any willingness on the part of BP to start paying the victims again. Worse, after their "Hail Mary" appeals we're called out by the 5th Circuit Court and they were told to return to their obligations, they will undoubtedly use this as an excuse and a renewed call to fight their responsibilities - and find new way to use their inevitable appeals of this decision to not return to past agreed obligations to compensate the hundreds of thousands of lives they have ruined. These findings, particularly the punitive damage findings, may actually be a worst case scenario for the victims and very people in the media or even in legal circles fully understand it.
The much awaited ruling from Judge Carl Barbier (the Phase One bench trial conducted last year in New Orleans) involving primary defendants: BP, Transocean and Halliburton, has finally resulted in a comprehensive order, called a Findings Of Fact & Conclusions of Law. It includes 618 separate findings in a sweeping 153 page opinion.
First and foremost, the court finds all 3 primary trial defendants negligent (finding 542). Further, BP’s conduct was so reckless as to subject it to punitive damages. The court further “apportioned” the fault between the defendants as follows: BP- 67%, Transocean- 30% and Halliburton: 3% (finding 544).
However, BP was NOT liable for punitive damages to those harmed from the spill. Instead, BP’s reckless and willful misconduct will only subject it to civil penalties under the Clean Water Act.
Bottom line, these rulings will likely have nominal impact or benefit to the class settlements already in effect and the hundreds of thousands of victims along the coast who have yet to be paid or obtained a court setting.
It is likely that most, if not all, of the findings of the court will now be set up for appeal. These realities, and the resistance of BP to pay claims in prior settlements or through the out of court process continue to suggest that it will still be a number of years before the dust clears on many of these issues, leaving most claimants sitting on the sidelines way too long. Congress tried to avoid these delays and legal posturing by passing the Oil Pollution Act after the Exxon/Valdez disaster. Unfortunately, it only works if the responsible parties honor its intent, something that BP clearly has chosen to ignore. No reason not to if the net result is that they get to continue to drill for oil on US shores, gain the benefits of favorable laws on oil production in the United States, and at the same time continue to disrespect our laws regarding accountability. Classic case of having your cake and eating it too”. 

*Topic 2 Haliburton - The proposal of a 1.1 billion dollar fund by Halliburton -

Question: Who can file a claim and when? Can I file a claim?*

*Answer: *It was announced September 02, 2014, that Halliburton had reached a $1.1 Billion dollar “settlement” in the BP oil spill litigation. This has invited a great deal of questions. What have they settled? Who have they settled with? When are they going to pay? How much are they going to pay?

Unfortunately, there are no definitive answers yet, and also unfortunately, most victims will never see any of this money. 

Here is the basic outline. This settlement was entered into between Halliburton and the Plaintiff Steering Committee overseeing the litigation in the MDL Federal Court in New Orleans, the same place that the last “class settlement” with BP was announced two years ago. First of all, it is a proposed class settlement. As a consequence, it will have to go through an extended public notice and formal hearings before the MDL court and ultimately may or may not be approved. This will take a number of months. In addition, there is no outline yet as to who exactly would get paid, nor how much. What is clear is that only certain limited “categories” of claimants are eligible. The primary reason for this is that this settlement proposal is only to address the “punitive damage” liability of Halliburton, not compensatory damages. The way the law works for most victims of this oil spill is that per court rulings, most claimants are only eligible for actual damages, not punitive damages, under federal law, and that the actual damage payments are addressed exclusively by the prior class settlement for most victims, or by BP directly as a result of the strict liability of the law under the Oil Pollution Act. 

The Court has ruled that the only available remedy for punitive damages are for claimants who were “physically impacted” from the oil spill. This restricts the scope of potential beneficiaries of this proposed settlement to people who made a living offshore, who had properties that came into physical contact with the oil, or who were exposed directly to the oil. It also appears to be conditioned to final approval of prior class settlement agreements, which may or may not come to pass. In addition, two days after this proposal was announced, the MDL Court ruled that Halliburton did not engage in any punitive or reckless conduct. This ruling may also impact this proposal. While we would think “a deal is a deal”, it certainly hasn’t been for BP and may not be for Halliburton either.

Because the Court has yet to approve the settlement, and because the “universe” of the persons or companies eligible have not yet been identified, and it impossible to say how much, if anything, anyone would ultimately get. What the proposal does say is that after all the eligible BP economic settlement cases have been resolved (which would be another year or two, that those amounts paid could be used as some barometer of how much could be paid out. Again, there is nothing in the agreement that earmarks any proposed method of payment, so all of this is highly suspect to predict at this juncture. Later this year, or next year, when the fairness hearing is likely to be set, we will hopefully obtain some additional clarification to this rather odd agreement.

We wish there was more clarity and insight to the proposal but at this juncture there are certainly a great deal more questions than answers. The entire draft proposal is attached to provide some additional detail to the terms of the proposal."


----------



## dgardner (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, we certainly don't have our hopes up.


----------



## dgardner (Mar 5, 2008)

We received an eligibility notice today and had the option of accepting the offer.


----------

